# LiLo soll bei Dancing with the Stars mitmachen



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Nach Frauenknast nun Tanzkarriere?
LiLo soll bei Dancing with the Stars mitmachen​*

Fast schon unvorstellbar, aber wahr: Lindsay Lohans (24) Entzugsaufenthalt ist bald vorbei und schon bekommt sie ein neues Jobangebot. „Dancing with the Stars"-Jurymitglied Carrie Ann Inaba will in der neuen Staffel auf keinen Fall auf das skandalträchtige It-Girl verzichten.

Sie freut sich zu sehen, dass Lindsay so gute Fortschritte macht und ist davon überzeugt, dass die Teilnahme an der Show ihre Genesung unterstützen würde.

Die Schauspielerin kann das neue Jobangebot gut gebrauchen, denn nachdem sie im Juli ins Gefängnis musste und anschließend in die Betty Ford Klinik eingewiesen wurde, litt sowohl ihre Karriere, als auch ihre Finanzen – sprich: Lindsay ist pleite!

Dass sie nun auch noch ihre Rolle im Film „Inferno" verloren hat, kann die Produzenten von „Dancing with Stars" freuen, da LiLo nun zur Verfügung steht. Das „böse Mädchen“-Image der 24-Jährigen würde der Show hohe Einschaltquoten bringen, aber Lindsay will noch keine Entscheidung über ihre Teilnahme treffen und erst ihr Betreuungsteam um Rat fragen.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (2 Dez. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Lindsay will noch keine Entscheidung über ihre Teilnahme treffen und erst ihr Betreuungsteam um Rat fragen.


Und die werden sagen: Wir bekommen noch für 2 Monate Lohn, also nimm den Job an


----------

